# Deficiency and problems with autoflower girl



## filogreen (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello friends.

Im having an issue with one of my autos. Its a Quick One from RQS. The soil is All Mix (I know, should be Light Mix), in 25L air pots. Im using only BioBizz products, and Im using all of them, in a conservative way. Watering every 4-5 days. Temperature, humidity and air flow is good. However, about 3 weeks ago this plant started to yellow and turn pale from the tops, and then that went to all the plant. Now, it has some brown spots on some of the leaves. She almost stopped growing, and is not flowering (should have flowered by now). Please see attached pictures. 
I dont have a PPM meter, but I can tell you me feeding schedule: 
(All products are BioBizz)
BioGrow - 1ml/l NPK 4-3-6
BioBloom - 1ml/l NPK 2-6-3,5
TopMax - 1ml/l
BioHeaven - 2ml/l
ActiVera - 2ml/l
AlgaMic - 1ml/l
The PH of the final water (after nutes added) I feed is around 6.3 - 6.5.
Im guessing this could be a cal mag defficiency, but Im not shure.
Btw Im running 2xSP250 lights from Mars Hydro.
Could anyone help me please?
Thank you in advance


----------



## filogreen (Dec 29, 2019)

Guys, here´s an update:
I think part of the problem was because of the light. I just had too musch of it. I have two SP250 leds, and in the beginning I was using only one light. I had strong healthy grow, with nice smell. At some moment, I decided to turn on the second light, and from that moment my growth stopped, no smell, and little problems started to appear on the rest of the plants. It took me some time untill I realised that. Now I turned off the second light and the thing are starting to look better again. The smell is back, and that sick girl started to grow again. Before turning off the second light, I flushed her and gave some PH´d watter with some light nutes + some CalMag. She was not recovering until I turned the second light off. Now shes seems to started the grow again, but the new grow continue to be pale. For now shes not ready for another watering. She´s still wet. But what do you think I should give her when water again?
Another problem Im having with her is that she is an autoflowering but is not flowering. She should be in flower long ago, but she continues growing without even showing sex. Im hopping that could be because of the stress she had been through (but something is telling me this is not true).
Here´s an update of her look.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

The pale one may just be hungry. Some plants feed heavier than others.

But my top 3 bits of advice are:
Raise the pH of your solution to 6.8
Be sure not to over water
Check that the pots aren't sitting on a cold floor.
Cold wet feet plus low pH = sad weak plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

More light made my plants use more nutes. When I went from a 4 bulb t5 to that plus an LED, I could feed every other watering as opposed to every third watering. More light, more photosynthesis, more growth-I’d assume plants need more food to supply the building blocks for the growth. Also stinky is right about the cold wet feet. I also noticed that higher temps and lower rh made my plants drink less( I think because of VPD being out of range). Another light would probably add heat and dry out the air.


----------



## filogreen (Jan 15, 2020)

Guys, it was because of the low temperature. I had in temperatures betwen 15 and 18ºC, and for long periods that was low. Low temperature can create a magnesium defficiency. As soon as I put a heater with a thermostat in there and gave them 24ºC, all my plants started to love life again, including that most problematic one.


----------

